# Review Worldmark Kapaa Shore One Bedroom in Kapaa Kauai Hawaii



## Clifbell (Jun 18, 2022)

Staying at the Worldmark Kapaa shore is like visiting "old Hawaii".  There is no air conditioning and the complex is not large.  But if you want to fall asleep with the sound of the ocean and the feel of the trade winds.  Or if you want to fall out of bed and walk 100 feet to sit in a lounge chair and watch the ocean waves, then the WorldMark might be your kind of place.  It is in the Small town of Kapaa on the eastern shore close to the airport.  There is a Rocky shore with trees near the ocean.  You can't really swim there because of the currents, but it is still lovely to listen to the waves while relaxing on a lawn chair in the shade.   

The Jacuzzi is nice and the pool is good.  The one bedroom has a large space with a Murphy bed.  If you like grilling, there are plenty of grills throughout the property.  Staff was great.

Review Worldmark Kapaa Shore One Bedroom in Kapaa Kauai Hawaii 

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## dori47 (Sep 5, 2022)

You didn’t mention the traffic.


----------

